# SANDY // MATURE FEMALE ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Sandy is amazing, she is our best breeder and extremely productive. It is not uncommon for her to have three clutches a year and some being 100% fertile! She is shy and loves her daily showers. She is our third largest female in our group.*


----------



## ascott (Apr 2, 2012)

She is very pretty too


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> She is very pretty too


----------



## Jacob (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## ShadowRancher (Apr 2, 2012)

She's beautiful.


----------

